# Oblivion (Mister Squishy) (1 Viewer)



## Chris Miller (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.fairwriting.com/blog.php#20060131


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 3, 2006)

chris, nothing to do with your squishy review, but those asimov quotes you had linked to your blog almost made me piss myself. favorite:

"Weston was known for the firm but genital hold he had on his men. It was one of the reasons he was chosen for this mission over six other equally qualified men."


----------



## Chris Miller (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, I gutted myself when I saw them.  And that was my favorite one too.  Thank god for automatic spell checking and fixing.


----------



## gohn67 (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting that you mention that DFW maybe is becoming more of a fictional essayist.  I love his non-fiction essays.  They're a lot easier to understand than the fiction that I've read from him (Infinite Jest and 3/4 of Girl with Curious Curls[have to find time to finish it at B&N one of these days] and I think two stories from Interviews with Hideous Men [which I didn't like much])

His non-fiction essays are more accessible, plus they are hilarious.  Laughed out loud so many times.  Been reading his new collection of Essays - Consider the Lobster - as a supplement for my non-fiction class, since I'm not enjoying the reading I have to do for that class.  The first story is about the AVN (Adult Video News) awards and the Adult CES (consumer electronics) expo in Las Vegas.  

I definitely want to read his other collection of essays, 10 things I will never do again, or something like that.  

The language is toned down a bit, but there a lot of things that remind me of his stories, like the constant footnotes, probably even more in his non-fiction.  And his very specific detailed descriptions of people.  I think that's especially evident in the essay, "Up, Simba", where he is on compaign trail with John McCain in his tour bus.


----
How do you like Oblivion overall?


----------

